# MSN Virus ~ gone? [HJT log]



## triffidfood (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been trying to remove an MSN virus (which I think was hidden in an image attachment my partner clicked on), which wrecked system restore & 'search for files', and probably other things we're not yet aware of.

I think I've removed the virus (I did an AntiVir scan which found & removed a back door virus/trojan called "ckcdkk.exe", I've also used AVG, Outpost, Trojan Remover, Spybot S&D & Pest Patrol but haven't found anything else)

I've also _tried_ to completely uninstall both MSN Messenger & Zone Alarm (ZA crashed @ about the same time, so I replaced this with Outpost Firewall), but there may still be traces of both/ either of these on my pc (actually, I noticed at least 3 MSN references in the HJT log, but I'm not sure what they relate to or how to remove them).

The problems with system restore & search for files are stil there, but I'm not sure if this is simply because the virus has left them wrecked or if this is actually still lurking about in some form.

Anyway, please could someone check my hijackthis log to see if there's anything left I should worry about?

Thanks for any help...... 

>>>>>>>>>>

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 15:22:11, on 28/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\loadwin.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\loadkk.exe
C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe
C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://uk.ask.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://as.starware.com/dp/search?x=...vMLkXDf11pV6mANx4Eli+H6V0w4B4qtXB+9nAAQ4sFQ==
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SL Loader] loadwin.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KK Loader] C:\WINDOWS\system32\loadkk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLSTATEXE] C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLAGENTEXE] C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OutpostMonitor] C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\op_mon.exe /tray /noservice
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/229?ea67121182db4baaa282108e9d6cc60a
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/230?ea67121182db4baaa282108e9d6cc60a
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Outpost Firewall Pro Quick Tune - {44627E97-789B-40d4-B5C2-58BD171129A1} - C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall Pro\ie_bar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - (no file)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {3B5E9B23-7537-4601-A9E8-FA0D956DEA16} (csauie1 Control) - http://www.couponreport.net/ftp/v3123/csauie1.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://81.137.207.226/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE625294-70E6-45ED-B895-CFFA13AEB044} (AxisMediaControlEmb Class) - http://flamingoland.redirectme.net/activex/AMC.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\progra~1\agnitum\outpos~1\wl_hook.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Agnitum Client Security Service (acssrv) - Agnitum Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\acs.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - AVIRA GmbH - (no file)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE


----------



## triffidfood (Dec 28, 2007)

Does no replies mean there's nothing to worry about, or, ummm......


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

You have two anti-virus programs running, which will cause trouble. Uninstall one of them.

Your version of HJT is out of date.

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## triffidfood (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay thanks. The multiple instances of anti-virus running is probably because I've tried different anti virus programs to try to get rid of the virus: I tried to make sure only one was running at any one time, and only AVG is currently *supposed* to be running (it's the only anti virus listed as starting up under msconfig, and the only one appearing in system tray), however I guess there may be others still running in the background 'unseen' too? 

Anyway, thanks for your help ... here's my updated HJT log as per your previous post:

>>>>>>>>>

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:38:01, on 03/01/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0013)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe
C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\PSK\ToolKeylogger.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SL Loader] loadwin.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLSTATEXE] C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLAGENTEXE] C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OutpostMonitor] C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\op_mon.exe /tray /noservice
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanzarT2006] "C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\T2006tmp\Install.exe" /SETUP:"/l0x0009"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC Spy Keylogger] C:\Program Files\PSK\ToolKeylogger.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Outpost Firewall Pro Quick Tune - {44627E97-789B-40d4-B5C2-58BD171129A1} - C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall Pro\ie_bar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {3B5E9B23-7537-4601-A9E8-FA0D956DEA16} (csauie1 Control) - http://www.couponreport.net/ftp/v3123/csauie1.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://81.137.207.226/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{47D82D1B-4CB9-492B-843F-7EB6DCDE4F6B}: NameServer = 62.6.40.162 194.72.0.98
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\progra~1\agnitum\outpos~1\wl_hook.dll
O23 - Service: Agnitum Client Security Service (acssrv) - Agnitum Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\acs.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - (no file)
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - http://images.google.co.uk/images?q.../images/otter%20close%20up%20with%20frame.jpg
O24 - Desktop Component 1: (no name) - http://www.usbr.gov/mp/ccao/field_offices/lake_berryessa/photo_gallery/wildlife/otter.jpg

--
End of file - 6174 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SL Loader] loadwin.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanzarT2006] "C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\T2006tmp\Install.exe" /SETUP:"/l0x0009"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC Spy Keylogger] C:\Program Files\PSK\ToolKeylogger.exe

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune. 
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*
 
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation. 
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program. 
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._) 
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button. 
Click the *Scanning Control* tab. 
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._ 
_Scan for tracking cookies._ 
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen. 
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*. 
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*. 
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*. 
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer. 
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*". 
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*". 
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu. 
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*". 
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._ 
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._ 
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._ 
*Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*

Click *Close* to exit the program.


----------



## triffidfood (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the above. The SAS scan didn't find anything (it took about 2 & 3/4 hours last night, so it was obviously thorough ).

Anyway, here's the two logs:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 01/04/2008 at 04:18 AM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3373
Trace Rules Database Version: 1368

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 02:45:21

Memory items scanned : 388
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5657
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 101938
File threats detected : 0

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 16:29:46, on 04/01/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0013)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe
C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Last.fm\LastFMHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.co.uk
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLSTATEXE] C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLAGENTEXE] C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OutpostMonitor] C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\op_mon.exe /tray /noservice
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Last.fm Helper.lnk = C:\Program Files\Last.fm\LastFMHelper.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Outpost Firewall Pro Quick Tune - {44627E97-789B-40d4-B5C2-58BD171129A1} - C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall Pro\ie_bar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {3B5E9B23-7537-4601-A9E8-FA0D956DEA16} (csauie1 Control) - http://www.couponreport.net/ftp/v3123/csauie1.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://81.137.207.226/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\progra~1\agnitum\outpos~1\wl_hook.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Agnitum Client Security Service (acssrv) - Agnitum Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\Agnitum\OUTPOS~1\acs.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - (no file)
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - http://images.google.co.uk/images?q.../images/otter%20close%20up%20with%20frame.jpg
O24 - Desktop Component 1: (no name) - http://www.usbr.gov/mp/ccao/field_offices/lake_berryessa/photo_gallery/wildlife/otter.jpg

--
End of file - 6138 bytes

>>>>>>>>>>

.......... so, does this mean I'm in the clear, or could the virus(es) still be hiding in System Restore (which still isn't working ) or somewhere?

I'm kinda concerned that it/ they may have left inactive versions of themselves on my pc (i.e., bundles of code that could re-activate the virus at some point, but which virus scans won't find because they're not the virus itself) ... is this being paranoid or could backdoor/MSN type viruses actually do this?

Anyway thanks for your help, it's really helpful to get some outside input on this......


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This is a good site to help with the system restore: http://bertk.mvps.org/html/srfail.html


----------



## triffidfood (Dec 28, 2007)

... thanks, that looks really useful. Printing some pages out now (staring @ the screen is getting tiring )


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes, there is a lot of information there. Just walk through them one by one and I think you'll find the cure!

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O16 - DPF: {3B5E9B23-7537-4601-A9E8-FA0D956DEA16} (csauie1 Control) - http://www.couponreport.net/ftp/v3123/csauie1.cab
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - (no file)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*


----------

